# Any Pre-Diabetics here?



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

I am 52 and diabetes is in my family. I got up to 235 pounds during covid and my A1C numbers went to 5.9. Anything between 5.8 and 6.4 is prediabetic and anything over 6.4 is Diabetic. Doctor said lose 20 pounds and come back in 6 months. I dropped 50 and im under 185. My A1C is now 5.8. Just above the notmal range. I cut out soda and most processed sugar and exercise daily. Im wondering if any of you guys have dropped A1C numbers and what you have done to do it? I have heard a vegan diet will help the body process sugar more efficiently and lower the A1C numbers. Looking into that. Anything else?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

do you test your blood sugar at least 4 times a day ? if not, do so...and you can figure out all the glycemic math for yourself

no tester, speculation and guesswork on what your meals are doing to you and where spikes come from.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Doc says I'm pretty close to being pre-diabetic but I was losing weight at the time, right now I'm headed the other way and I haven't seen him since then.
These continuous glucose monitors look like they'd be pretty helpful but I think they're probably prescription only.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm fighting that battle too. Last test was 5.9, down from 6.0 last year. I've dropped 12 pounds and have a few more to go. I either walk, ride or run daily. I long since cut out out regular soda and most other real sugary foods from my diet. I still like a few goodies here and there but try to keep things in moderation. With so much processed food out there, it's a battle. I'm not sold on the vegan diet idea.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Doc says I'm pretty close to being pre-diabetic but I was losing weight at the time, right now I'm headed the other way and I haven't seen him since then.
> These continuous glucose monitors look like they'd be pretty helpful but I think they're probably prescription only.


I have a daughter that’s Type 1 and trust me, you don’t want to deal with (or pay for) a CGM. Unless the Type 2 ones are different. They’re prescription only anyways, like you said. I’d buy a cheap monitor and strips from CVS if you’re not full blown diabetic and are just curious about blood sugar trends.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

Lift weights as it improves insulin sensitivity. Type 2DM is an insulin resistant issue. Also try following a ketogenic diet but be aware that it may increase you cholesterol, combat this by eating more good fats.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I have been doing a modified Keto diet for 5 years or so. Sugars and carbs that I ingest are minimal.
I say modified because (if one is keto savvy) I move in and out of ketosis-see post by El Tortise above-that’s me.

My A1C has been the same for years. Toward pre-diabetic numbers.
I have a decent family practice Doc who looks at all tests beyond A1C to determine pre-diabetic etc.
He says I am not pre-diabetic unless I move myself in that direction. We can all make those mistakes.

Back to keto. One must read up on keto to overcome misconceptions, negativity created by the health/diet groups who purport their program is better.
Insulin resistance and autophagy need to be understood.
Never had high cholesterol while doing keto. All bloodwork very normal while doing keto.

IMO. Say Mediterranean diet to health providers. They react poorly to any word including keto in it. Found this out the hard way.

Cheers.


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

This is why I came here. Great info as always. I have been pushing the cardio hard. I will mix weight lifting in as well. I will also look at keto.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

44 and 7.5 in my last test. **** it, just ride.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I have a daughter that’s Type 1 and trust me, you don’t want to deal with (or pay for) a CGM. Unless the Type 2 ones are different. They’re prescription only anyways, like you said. I’d buy a cheap monitor and strips from CVS if you’re not full blown diabetic and are just curious about blood sugar trends.


Have a buddy that used a CGM during a gravel race to monitor his nutrition on the bike, pretty sure he's not diabetic but I haven't talked to him yet to find out how he got one, only read his race report.
Looks like you can pick up one of those cheap ones for around $25 so I may try that.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Have a buddy that used a CGM during a gravel race to monitor his nutrition on the bike, pretty sure he's not diabetic but I haven't talked to him yet to find out how he got one, only read his race report.
> Looks like you can pick up one of those cheap ones for around $25 so I may try that.


The type 2 ones may be different. I probably got ahead of myself with my comment by assuming it was the same thing.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

EKram said:


> IMO. Say Mediterranean diet to health providers. They react poorly to any word including keto in it. Found this out the hard way.
> 
> Cheers.



Mediterranean and Keto diets are not the same though.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Correct.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

EKram said:


> Correct.




Do you falsify other info too? 

It is tough to find a good doc that you trust.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

What are you saying? Falsification? Not hardly. Not something I do-but I feel sure you can make a case.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

EKram said:


> What are you saying? Falsification? Not hardly. Not something I do-but I feel sure you can make a case.


No, don't mean to argue. Just saying that if you're keto why not say so. It's understandable though, I always tell them I have less drinks per week than I actually do.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I came up pre several years ago. Problem was, I was struggling to maintain my weight, as in keep it from dropping lower. My understanding of the test I had is that it would show a high level based on it having occurred in, I think, the past 90 days. I was stopping to run on my way in to work and then once I got in, eating a couple of those little bags of cookies. I mostly eat very well but I do have a sweet tooth and gaining weight isn't a concern for me (I'm a pescatarian). But I've tried to stop binge eating sweets and haven't had a pre-d test result in years.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I was pre-diabetic for years, probably still am, but never over 6.2 A1C. I thought Keto was the answer. I was eating bison for breakfast every day for over a year. My kidneys started to fail. I stopped drinking alcohol, changed out the bison for avocado and low glycemic index bread, avoid all sugar (which is impossible it's in everything), and try to avoid carbs. Lost 30 pounds in 3 months. BMI now in non-overweight. Kidneys recovered fine. Liver too. I'm also all-in on fat bikes for winter exercise.


----------

